# Windows 10 Pinned item not working HELP!



## Januka.OC (Apr 18, 2018)

this happens to me before and i try everything it won't fix it the solution is reinstall the OS that is not an option i can't do that right now.

The problem is taskbar pinned item do nothing when i click it. If i right click and try to open it,  it show me black screen line. 

I try uninstall latest install software but won't help. Any idea. Help please


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 18, 2018)

Januka.OC said:


> this happens to me before and i try everything it won't fix it the solution is reinstall the OS that is not an option i can't do that right now.
> 
> The problem is taskbar pinned item do nothing when i click it. If i right click and try to open it,  it show me black screen line.
> 
> I try uninstall latest install software but won't help. Any idea. Help please



 I know it seems obvious but have you deleted the shortcut and re-created it?  Also is it every shortcut on your taskbar or is it one particular one? Also, What is the program you're trying to open?


----------



## Januka.OC (Apr 18, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> I know it seems obvious but have you deleted the shortcut and re-created it?  Also is it every shortcut on your taskbar or is it one particular one? Also, What is the program you're trying to open?



All of them bro. I have pinned somw TXT file website link login link .txt file and alsonon File explorer Shortcut folders. 
All pinned item not working no error massage when i click it. Just nothing happens... If i right click on them it shows black screen line.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 18, 2018)

open an elevated CMD prompt, and run the command *sfc/scannow* , let it run and see if it finds any issues.


----------



## Januka.OC (Apr 18, 2018)

Done that bro this ia something else i have this issue now 3rd time first time i try but no luck i reinstall done. Then i have this problem and i uninstall bitdefender and ota fine. Now i uninstall bitdefender but atill the same  please read this this is what  im talking about. But no answer found 

https://www.tenforums.com/general-s...lorer-right-click-pinned-not-opening-any.html

But i have experience with this if i run this at Safe mode everything is working fine its working perfectly when im in SAFE MODE
Also administration accounts doesn't have that problem working fine if i create new accounts working fine i don't know whay. This happens to my currunt account


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 18, 2018)

System restore.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 18, 2018)

try re-registering the taskbar. 

Open elevated Powershell (NOT CMD prompt) run the following

*Get-AppXPackage -AllUsers | Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register “$($_.InstallLocation)\AppXManifest.xml”}*

after its done , go to C:/Users/name/AppData/Local/  & delete the folder named "*TileDataLayer*" (you might have to enable hidden folders if you dont have it enabled already), after you've deleted it, try a restart and see if taskbar is now functioning properly.


----------



## Januka.OC (Apr 18, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> System restore.



yes system restore or Reinstall will fox the problem i can't reinstall every time i have this issue this caused by registry or aome services. It seems the function are disabled. I don't know which one

On administration or new accounts don't have this issue. Only my currunt account this happens today. Just browsing in my Firefox.

Please guys help me...



jboydgolfer said:


> try re-registering the taskbar.
> 
> Open elevated Powershell (NOT CMD prompt) run the following
> 
> ...




This will delete my files or any damage?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 18, 2018)

Januka.OC said:


> yes system restore or Reinstall will fox the problem i can't reinstall every time i have this issue this caused by registry or aome services. It seems the function are disabled. I don't know which one
> 
> On administration or new accounts don't have this issue. Only my currunt account this happens today. Just browsing in my Firefox.
> 
> ...


*Create a system restore point first*
You'll lose any shortcuts or custom settings that are attached to either your taskbar or possibly your start menu ,but it's not gonna delete any programs or anything ,it's just settings and specifications that will be wiped.  It's a heck of a lot better than a system restore


----------



## Januka.OC (Apr 18, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> You'll lose any shortcuts or custom settings that are attached to either your taskbar or possibly your start menu ,but it's not gonna delete any programs or anything ,it's just settings and specifications that will be wiped.  It's a heck of a lot better than a system restore



I don't use start menu shortcuts just taskbar shortcut i can re pin it if this works. 

Bro tell me something,
If i do this anything happens to desktop shortcut???


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 18, 2018)

Januka.OC said:


> I don't use start menu shortcuts just taskbar shortcut i can re pin it if this works.
> 
> Bro tell me something,
> If i do this anything happens to desktop shortcut???



afaik, Your desktop shortcuts should be fine ,but you'll definitely lose a preference or two .I'd recommend creating a system restore point just to be safe ,and technically you don't even need to restart but it's just something I personally would do. But I highly recommend the system restore just to be safe .


If you are unable to delete this folder, Run _services.msc_ to open the Services Manager, scroll down to *Tile Data model server* service and stop it, try to delete the folder again.


----------



## Januka.OC (Apr 18, 2018)

I think this is registry issue. Cause this problem on my current account. Administration and if i create new one all working fine.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 18, 2018)

Januka.OC said:


> I think this is registry issue. Cause this problem on my current account. Administration and if i create new one all working fine.



glad you got it fixed.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 18, 2018)

Januka.OC said:


> I think this is registry issue. Cause this problem on my current account. Administration and if i create new one all working fine.



Check gpedit.msc too



jboydgolfer said:


> glad you got it fixed.



System restore on w7 has gotten me out of bad driver installs even


----------



## Januka.OC (Apr 18, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> glad you got it fixed.



No bro i didn't fixed it. I mean this error only happens for my current account. 

All others accounts doesn't have that problem.

Is there any other way to find this problem not fix fix ia impossible.
i want to find this how and what causing this..

Tips*

on Safe Mode Works fine. 
On other accounts works fine. 

But on current account error comes...

Any idea how to find this???


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 18, 2018)

Januka.OC said:


> No bro i didn't fixed it. I mean this error only happens for my current account.
> 
> All others accounts doesn't have that problem.
> 
> ...



Attempt a system restore or look up if there is an entry in gpedit.msc on the net for this.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 18, 2018)

Something I've experienced relating to taskbar in windows 10 ,is for some reason ,when you have it set to "lock taskbar", it can cause problems. try unlocking the taskbar, and maybe changing the "auto hide" setting ,and see if that helps possibly.  These were issues that were patched out of earlier versions of windows 10 but maybe it has something to do with your issue as well.

Are you on the most recent version of windows? Everything is up-to-date?

  Did you try the fix I posted earlier?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 18, 2018)

Januka.OC said:


> No bro i didn't fixed it. I mean this error only happens for my current account.
> 
> All others accounts doesn't have that problem.
> 
> ...


The working on safe mode and with admin account makes me wonder, are you running antivirus or security package?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 18, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> The working on safe mode and with admin account makes me wonder, are you running antivirus or security package?


bitdefender afaik

Yep I was right ,and it seems you may be onto something ,because he posted this earlier


Januka.OC said:


> Then i have this problem and i uninstall bitdefender and ota fine.



 Unless it's a bad translation ,it seems like when he disabled bitdefender ,the problem subsided


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 18, 2018)

It sounded a bit like BD behavior to me. It can get very aggressive at times.

Lol, I completely missed that part! I saw the second paragraph he had there about safe mode etc and tuned all else out there.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 19, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> It sounded a bit like BD behavior to me. It can get very aggressive at times.
> 
> Lol, I completely missed that part! I saw the second paragraph he had there about safe mode etc and tuned all else out there.



I'm surprised I missed the connection until you mentioned it . that's a very likely possibility ,and personally it's the one I would lean towards being the most likely culprit .

Good catch


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 19, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> The working on safe mode and with admin account makes me wonder, are you running antivirus or security package?





jboydgolfer said:


> bitdefender afaik
> 
> Yep I was right ,and it seems you may be onto something ,because he posted this earlier
> 
> ...





rtwjunkie said:


> It sounded a bit like BD behavior to me. It can get very aggressive at times.
> 
> Lol, I completely missed that part! I saw the second paragraph he had there about safe mode etc and tuned all else out there.





jboydgolfer said:


> I'm surprised I missed the connection until you mentioned it . that's a very likely possibility ,and personally it's the one I would lean towards being the most likely culprit .
> 
> Good catch



If BitDefender is doing that I would uninstall it and use AVAST or NOD32.


----------



## Januka.OC (Apr 19, 2018)

Wow guys lot of replys...
Thanks for all of you guys i wem to sleep cause 2.30am that's why. So i do have bitdefender internet Security and i have latest windows 10 Enterprise x64
1709 (16299.371) yesterday day i update it by CM updates.

So what do i do i know this issue don't need to restore or Reinstall. This issue can fix easy but i don't know whay causing this problem. Last time i uninstall bitdefender and restart my pc bam ita goon ant its on windows 10 1703v months ago but i uninstall bitdefender yesterday won't work and i reinstall it

What do i do guys???  Help...

Unfortunately this time Bitdefender not causing this problem.
I have uninstall it again and clean with CCleaner. I think it's on Firefox i have uninstall it to i remember when it appears first time

This happens when im browsing on Firefox and try to access pinned item if it stuck at the moment for seconds then it will never works correctly again,  untill i reinstall the windows...  This is like cursed  help guys any idea?

Safe mode is working fine. So is there any way to nail it down?

****and one other thing i can't open Search by Right clicking on the Start button

But i can select RUN/ Settings / CMD they works fine but Search won't.

When i right click on start button
it show me everything, and it's fine
but when i click search button nothing happens just like pinned items.
This is related to them

Hope this helps for you guys to give me an answer im waiting guys help please 

What about Gpedit.msc and Msconfig
???


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 19, 2018)

Too many problems, your os install is borked. Delete the existing profile or reinstall windows at this point.


----------



## Januka.OC (Apr 19, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Too many problems, your os install is borked. Delete the existing profile or reinstall windows at this point.



No bro i install this windows 10 on this month everything is fine. Yesterday day cause this problem i told you symptoms so you can tell me where to look.

I think this cause bu some service i don't know which one.

By safe mode lot of services are stopped 

I think thia caused by service is there any way to find that which one???


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 19, 2018)

Ok use services.msc, disable them 1 by 1 to see what causes this. Once you find the one that stops the problem write it down find out what it relates to and uninstall it.


----------



## Januka.OC (Apr 19, 2018)

Oky thanks im doing it now....


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 19, 2018)

Januka.OC said:


> Oky thanks im doing it now....



Or betteryet msconfig


----------



## Januka.OC (Apr 19, 2018)

Yes i though that i can disabled all of thwm at once right...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 19, 2018)

Januka.OC said:


> Yes i though that i can disabled all of thwm at once right...



No do it 1 at a time to see, restart each time


----------



## Januka.OC (Apr 19, 2018)

Oky bro



eidairaman1 said:


> No do it 1 at a time to see, restart each time



I just disabled all of them at once but no luck

Can you tell me what safe mode doses i mean it disable something that cause this problem i thought it service. Seems loke not 

Gpedit.msc can do something about it?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 19, 2018)

Delete the account/profile.

Or try this. You have a os update or a piece of software doing this.
https://www.google.com/search?q=pin...ms-tmobile-us&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8

https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/96018-re-register-start-menu-windows-10-a.html

Last resort reinstall windows.


----------



## Januka.OC (Apr 19, 2018)

Bro thia problem cause by current account.
I mean can you tell me. Something enabled or disable on my current account but administration don't have there's something account won't share causing this problem. Service shere same as every account so not service something only in my account causing this. 

What is the things don't shere eith accounts bro can yoi tell me something so i can find it. 

On Safe mode works cause the thing that causing is disabled at the moment so wr don't need to do reinstall. 

Can you please help me out.. 
To fix this easily..


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 19, 2018)

Januka.OC said:


> Bro thia problem cause by current account.
> I mean can you tell me. Something enabled or disable on my current account but administration don't have there's something account won't share causing this problem. Service shere same as every account so not service something only in my account causing this.
> 
> What is the things don't shere eith accounts bro can yoi tell me something so i can find it.
> ...



Im giving you links, try them. Asking for help continously won't help your matter so stop it before I abandon the thread.

Try this. Otherwise reinstall windows.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ad...apps-not-opening-in-place-on-the-taskbar/amp/


----------



## Januka.OC (Apr 19, 2018)

Oky bro i try all of this i google search everything but no fix works for me.
That's why i camr here to ask. I try this but won't work.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 19, 2018)

Januka.OC said:


> Oky bro i try all of this i google search everything but no fix works for me.
> That's why i camr here to ask. I try this but won't work.



That last link try it, otherwise reinstall windows or create a new profile and delete this one you are on.


----------



## Januka.OC (Apr 19, 2018)

Oky bro thanks.

Bro is there anyway to stop all services and check then enable all services? At once

It will happens again bro ao Reinstall os not an option i can't do that every time when i face this issue so that's why i need to fix this i think ita service that causing this. I don't know for sure.

This is the problem someone made this video not me but this is the problem im having right now.

Please check this out 









This  caused by service or some security

Cause i remember once i uninstall Bitdefender and its come back to normal and i reinstall bitdefender won't change anything it stayed that way forever untill i install new windows 10 but i rin 2 weeks without problems and yesterday i have this problem and i do everything on internet says won't works.

Reinstall is not an option i can't reinstall every time when i face this problem so. 
Im going to find this somehow and ley you know guys thanks for help if anyone like to help me please help....me

LIKE I SAID PROBLEM SOLVED!!!!!
I FOUND A EASY WAY... 

HERE'S HOW *https://www.yamicsoft.com*
WINDOWS 10 MANAGER

DOWNLOAD THIS AND INSTALL. 
IT WILL CREATE 2 SHORTCUTS 
* 1-Click Cleaner
* Windows 10 manager 

 You JUST RUN 1-CLICK CLEANER

IT WILL CLEAN YOUR **PRIVACY HISTORY**

WHILE IT DO CLEANING
IT WILL AUTO STOP WINDOWS EXPLORER

NOW EVERYTHING BACK TO NORMAL.!


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 19, 2018)

Yeah, another third party app that 'did something' to unbork your Windows install that was borked by 'a third party app'.

This is why I don't screw with Windows services. You still don't really know what caused this problem or what fixed it now... I'm gonna bet you will encounter it again.

What you should have done is what's been reiterated in this topic over a dozen times: fresh install, and add third party apps/services one by one to see which one causes it, so you can avoid it. For security you can really just run Windows Defender and its going to be sufficient for 99% of all situations. Perhaps do a manual HitmanPro or Antimalwarebytes run once a month or few weeks, and its all good.


----------



## damian246 (Apr 20, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Too many problems, your os install is borked. Delete the existing profile or reinstall windows at this point.



I fear he's right. So many tries to make it work and the only you'll accomplish is having more issues. Anyway after a year a reinstall is a wise decision. All systems clutter up with a year or two of daily usage. What kind of pages are you visiting so you need a defender suit?

Most people overdo their defense, installing various Antivirus which is not very clever. They fight each other. Most antivirus also work with a free month period but will remain half active. Best way is to uninstall those once they run out of their grace period. A few alternatives on your bid defender you find on  https://www.antivirusfreedownload.net    all free.
I do prefer Linux by now. No antivirus needed if you have a save browsing habit.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 20, 2018)

Januka.OC said:


> No bro i install this windows 10 on this month everything is fine. Yesterday day cause this problem i told you symptoms so you can tell me where to look.
> 
> I think this cause bu some service i don't know which one.
> 
> ...



if its working in safe mode fine, it means something you have installed is screwing with the operation of taskbar. Your best option is to go through selective startup, and one by one, disable, and run startup, and locate the offending program, other than you putting in the work to do that, theres no fix we here can offer. You've proven it is defintely something you have installed by loading in safe mode and all working well, so now you need to begin the boring task of starting the process of elimination.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 20, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> if its working in safe mode fine, it means something you have installed is screwing with the operation of taskbar. Your best option is to go through selective startup, and one by one, disable, and run startup, and locate the offending program, other than you putting in the work to do that, theres no fix we here can offer. You've proven it is defintely something you have installed by loading in safe mode and all working well, so now you need to begin the boring task of starting the process of elimination.



That's what I was telling him via services.msc and msconfig lol, ohwell. Yeah its a piece of offending software that is enabled on his current profile/account and must be uninstalled yo bring windows back to normal, bet anything its one of those all in 1 fixers...



damian246 said:


> I fear he's right. So many tries to make it work and the only you'll accomplish is having more issues. Anyway after a year a reinstall is a wise decision. All systems clutter up with a year or two of daily usage. What kind of pages are you visiting so you need a defender suit?
> 
> Most people overdo their defense, installing various Antivirus which is not very clever. They fight each other. Most antivirus also work with a free month period but will remain half active. Best way is to uninstall those once they run out of their grace period. A few alternatives on your bid defender you find on  https://www.antivirusfreedownload.net    all free.
> I do prefer Linux by now. No antivirus needed if you have a save browsing habit.



I use avast, before that it used to be avg. A Windows reinstall once a year is time consuming, better to keep it clean and use system restore, I create restore points for drivers even.


----------



## AesopsRetreat (Dec 30, 2019)

I know this is old and you've already taken care of your problem, so this is for those just finding this.
*Dood, are you using Dual Monitors? *If yes - then turn the other one *ON*. Your apps are opening over there. :- )
Just happened to me.


----------

